# Went to a party today



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of Live Wire's boys. She's not happy right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did he have fun at the party?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girl Nancy!


----------

